# Question about En5ider and freelancing.



## kerleth (Jul 27, 2020)

Does En5ider or other EN publishing pay free lancers for work, or is there an En5ider publishing team that works on all projects?

If the first, do they have an open call for a theme, or do people submit an idea to see if there's interest?

Basically, a rundown on how the process works.

Really appreciate any info. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2020)

Here you go.



			EN World ENsider Submissions


----------



## kerleth (Jul 27, 2020)

That was ridiculously prompt. Wow. Will be taking a good long look. Thank you very much.


----------



## TheHirumaChico (Jul 27, 2020)

BTW, the link to the PDF for the EONS style guide at EN World ENsider Submissions is not working.


----------



## TheHirumaChico (Jul 29, 2020)

TheHirumaChico said:


> BTW, the link to the PDF for the EONS style guide at EN World ENsider Submissions is not working.



Does the non-working link imply that proposals for EONS articles are not being entertained at this time?  ENquiring minds want to know.


----------

